# Pics of everyone



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Everyone is doing great


----------



## Haven (Sep 5, 2014)

Beautiful!

I love the set up you have for them, so busy and entertaining to keep them active and happy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awwww, Mina, Gemma, Oliver and Cozette all look so healthy and happy!! It's always wonderful to see pictures of your lovely flock, Amber. *


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Your flock looks as gorgeous and happy as ever! I hope you have been doing well too Amber *


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

CuteLittleBirdies said:


> *Your flock looks as gorgeous and happy as ever! I hope you have been doing well too Amber *


Thank you! I have been going through some stuff, but don't we all? Nothing to complain about though, life is good. Especially with these guys around


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

What kind of bird is the 2 pictures next to the last picture?


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

JWKnight said:


> What kind of bird is the 2 pictures next to the last picture?


Lineolated parakeet


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

Cozette said:


> Lineolated parakeet


Wow.. awesome coloring... very pretty.


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

LOVE your Linnie! Parrotlets as well. Beautiful set-up. Did you do the mural ? Lovely!


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone, Mina is always the star looker since she joined us.


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Yay for pictures of Cozette and friends! Your birdies always look so happy.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Gorgeous flock. And I love your setup. So colourful. I wish I was a bird, I would have had a ball playing with all those things


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Lovely photos of your beauties. They are so gorgeous


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see your beautiful flock! I'm glad Cozette and Mina continue to be such good friends.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

aluz said:


> It's great to see your beautiful flock! I'm glad Cozette and Mina continue to be such good friends.


Yes they have always gotten along fairly well. Why did you suspect it would change?


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Such a gorgeous, happy flock. I really enjoy looking at your pics. Thanks for sharing


----------

